# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Johan, njeriu i cili sfidon forcën e gravitetit

## RaPSouL

E pabesueshme, por e vertete, Njeriu i cili sfidon forcen e gravitetit, kete ekzekutim Johan e ka bere ne te gjithe vendet e botes ku ka shkelur dhe te gjithe ata qe kane pasur mundesi ta shikojne kane mbetur te manhitur. Te gjitheve mund tiu lindi pyetja natyrshem se si mund tia dale ky burr qe te qendrore ne ajer ne gjysem hapësire i mbështetur vetem me njeren dore mbi mur? Por kjo gje duket mese normale per Johan Lorbeer, iluzionisti gjerman i cili ka çuditur boten me kete perfomrmance te tij. Truku iluzioniste ne kete ekzekutim eshte i pranishem por nuk mund te shihet.

----------


## RaPSouL

Pamje te tjera.

----------


## RaPSouL

Te tjera.......

----------


## RaPSouL

...........................

----------


## sam1r

A mund ndonjeri ketu te na spjegoj se si dreqin e ben kte????

----------


## strange

> A mund ndonjeri ketu te na spjegoj se si dreqin e ben kte????


po ki qef edhe ti me fluturu a ? hahaha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> A mund ndonjeri ketu te na spjegoj se si dreqin e ben kte????


sam1r per kete rast smund te te sqaroj asgje, pasi 99% me sa duket eshte truk. Mirepo egzistojne edhe disa persona ne ruzullin tokesor te cilet quhen ndryshe edhe "mindfreak" persona qe arrin ti kundervihen gravitetit te tokes me ane te kokes se tyre. Njeri nder ta eshte edhe Chris Angel, nje "mindfreak" i jashtzakonshem i cili arrin te ngrihet lart ne qiell pa mos prekur asgje, si ne kete rast Johan murin.

----------


## Apollyon

E pabesueshme!!

Sa zili e kam.

----------


## goldian

na jepni ndonje shpjegim aman

----------


## Nessus

Nuk ka asgjë mbinatyrore këtu ,i gjithe  sekreti i saj eshte ne krahun e tij.
Ne fakt  eshte nje shufer hekuri e fiksuar ne mur e lidhur pastaj me trupin e tij.
shikoni foton si deshmi :

----------


## jus@web

> sam1r per kete rast smund te te sqaroj asgje, pasi 99% me sa duket eshte truk. Mirepo egzistojne edhe disa persona ne ruzullin tokesor te cilet quhen ndryshe edhe "mindfreak" persona qe arrin ti kundervihen gravitetit te tokes me ane te kokes se tyre. Njeri nder ta eshte edhe Chris Angel, nje "mindfreak" i jashtzakonshem i cili arrin te ngrihet lart ne qiell pa mos prekur asgje, si ne kete rast Johan murin.


OK edhe une jom adhurus i Chris Angel i shiqoj të gjithë episodat e tij en MTV ky bën me shumë Realyt Show

----------


## sniper-1

zoti na ruajt per ketyre lloj jerzeve 
po kurfar dyshime kete e bojn ata xhinet e mbajn me duar lart edhe keshtu duket ai qe rin vet
sepse xhinet nuk shifen nga njerzit 
zoti na tregoi ne kuran 

34:41.	Ata (engjëjt) thonë: "I pa të meta je o i Madhëruar! Ti je Zoti ynë, larg asaj që ata thonë! Por ata kanë qenë që adhuronin xhinët (djajtë) dhe shumica sish u besonin atyre".

55:15.	Dhe Ai krijoi xhinët nga flaka (pa tym) e zjarrit.

51:56.	Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër pos që të më adhurojnë.

----------


## sam1r

> zoti na ruajt per ketyre lloj jerzeve 
> po kurfar dyshime kete e bojn ata xhinet e mbajn me duar lart edhe keshtu duket ai qe rin vet
> sepse xhinet nuk shifen nga njerzit 
> zoti na tregoi ne kuran 
> 
> 34:41.	Ata (engjëjt) thonë: "I pa të meta je o i Madhëruar! Ti je Zoti ynë, larg asaj që ata thonë! Por ata kanë qenë që adhuronin xhinët (djajtë) dhe shumica sish u besonin atyre".
> 
> 55:15.	Dhe Ai krijoi xhinët nga flaka (pa tym) e zjarrit.
> 
> 51:56.	Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër pos që të më adhurojnë.


Ore ti, a nuk e lexove shpjegimin nga Nessus??

----------


## Jack Watson

> zoti na ruajt per ketyre lloj jerzeve 
> po kurfar dyshime kete e bojn ata xhinet e mbajn me duar lart edhe keshtu duket ai qe rin vet
> sepse xhinet nuk shifen nga njerzit 
> zoti na tregoi ne kuran 
> 
> 34:41.	Ata (engjëjt) thonë: "I pa të meta je o i Madhëruar! Ti je Zoti ynë, larg asaj që ata thonë! Por ata kanë qenë që adhuronin xhinët (djajtë) dhe shumica sish u besonin atyre".
> 
> 55:15.	Dhe Ai krijoi xhinët nga flaka (pa tym) e zjarrit.
> 
> 51:56.	Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër pos që të më adhurojnë.


Ja ku të çon feja: në psikopati!

(Postimi më lart është shembulli më i mirë e asaj se çfarë bën feja kur del mbi arsyen. Beso thjesht, po jo me arrit te kto idiotsira).

----------


## sniper-1

> Ja ku të çon feja: në psikopati!
> 
> (Postimi më lart është shembulli më i mirë e asaj se çfarë bën feja kur del mbi arsyen. Beso thjesht, po jo me arrit te kto idiotsira).


UNE NUK I PASH TE GJITHA FOTOT SE ISHTE RR JETI I DOPBET NE NT PO KJO QE E KAM THEN UN ESHT NGA ATO LLOJ NJERZ QE BAJN MAGJI ME XHINET  EDHE NK DO TE THOT KJO QE E KA VURE KU NJE SHTYLL  TE GJITH VEROJ KESHTU SI KY KA NJERZ QE UN KAM PA QE E KA NGRITUR TRENIN NE AIR KOMPLET ME NJERZ BREBDA APO AI I CILI E ISHTE KALUAR MURIN KINES E SHUM TJERA QE ME LLOJ TE MAGJIS E  MERR NGA XHINETI BEJN KETO GJERA  EDHE TE DUKEN SE JAN TE VERTETA 

PRAP PO E CEKI ZOTI NA RUAJ NGA KTA  NJERZ

----------


## Darius

> Ore ti, a nuk e lexove shpjegimin nga Nessus??


I eshte dukur shufra e hekurit si xhind  :perqeshje:

----------


## sniper-1

> I eshte dukur shufra e hekurit si xhind


une thash se nuk e kam verejtur kete foto e fundit  pershkak si ishte rrjetii dobet
po thash nuk do te thot se e ka bere ky kete me shufre te hekurit te gjith maxhistaret e bejn kete si ky un pasi nuk e pash kete foton mendova se ishte ngaata maxhistaret qe punojn me xhind
sepse ka shum argumente qe flasin per magjin qe e bajn njerzit ne bashkpunim me xhinet 

une munt te jaf them edhe nje ma let qe esht ne nje emisjon ne prrall me tupan e cila quhet atu ishte nje magjistar i cili e bere valonin qe te hup vetedijen edhe te ja ngri trupin e ti po ashtu e beri qe ngritet nje tavolin ne ajr kte e bejn me an te gjineve

----------


## sniper-1

> Ja ku të çon feja: në psikopati!



feja nuk te qon ne psikopati perkunrazi ta spjegon gjdo gje ate qe nuk e verejta un ne ket postim per arsye qe e spjegova me heret nuk do te thot qe i ka fajet feja . 

zoti ka than se  maxhia eshte e vrtet (hak) ,po mos u merri me maxhi se per tu bere maxhistar duhet te bashkpunoni me xhine(djaj), (e cila esht e ndaluar reptesisht nga zoti)  edhe ai qe ben maxhi do te jet prej te shkatruarve

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravo xhaja shume bukur...

----------


## Darius

> feja nuk te qon ne psikopati perkunrazi ta spjegon gjdo gje ate qe nuk e verejta un ne ket postim per arsye qe e spjegova me heret nuk do te thot qe i ka fajet feja . 
> 
> zoti ka than se  maxhia eshte e vrtet (hak) ,po mos u merri me maxhi se per tu bere maxhistar duhet te bashkpunoni me xhine(djaj), (e cila esht e ndaluar reptesisht nga zoti)  edhe ai qe ben maxhi do te jet prej te shkatruarve


Ok per Zotin dhe xhindet shkruaj te nenforumi i fese. Ky e ka shkenca dhe jeta. Mos i ngaterroni temat dhe fusni fene gjithandej se late nam  :i terbuar:

----------

